# Here it is, the future



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There was a time when T5HO with individual reflectors seemed high tech. Today I saw that at Home Depot. Granted - it has a single ballast for all 4 bulbs, who knows what brand, and the bulbs need to be bought separately. But for that price you are going to get A LOT of PAR.

Total price after four $22 bulbs for aquariums will be about $190 shipping of bulbs included. I am not sure if spending about $50 more and getting LEDs with comparable or even higher PAR is indeed a better deal or not.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Or just buy a 10pk for $60
http://www.homedepot.com/p/ViaVolt-...t-Replacement-Lamp-10-Pack-VT54B-10/203891792


----------

